

Randomness in game design: Blight or Bane? (2009) - portman
http://playthisthing.com/randomness-blight-or-bane

======
dminor
> Horse racing bookmakers use what's called a parimutuel system of betting.

Minor nitpick, that's not true of the UK (and other places). Bettors there
don't like parimutuel betting.

